

Show HN: Tambayar.com, the easiest way to get real-time opinions - tambayar


======
tambayar
Tambayar will soon be making mobile apps available on Android, iOS, and
Windows Phone. Stay tuned and provide as much feedback as you'd like in the
meantime.

